# I This the Place?



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

Is this the proper place for me to post a review of new security software? Or would that be in actual "security"?

Thanks,
Jill


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Jill - this will do fine - post away!


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

O! thank U....I shall the minute I have a minute!
(Sean Connery...who cares if he is like 120, he is still hot) also pro active, passionate Scottish loyalist!!!! Fab.)

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Fabulous New Software, Free Version Available*

Well....many months back, by accident (no such thing), I madeonline friends with 3 Adorable Genius Programmers in China.

All under 30, waaaay smart, passionate, elegant, funny, generous and Real......and coming from "the Right Place" within the cyberworld, I believe.

I ended up being a kind of ad hoc tester for one of their puppies in gestation: Advanced Windows Care. iT IS NOW FINISHED; they offer free, as well as professional version....and I think it is pretty amazing puppy.

Multi-[function: anti-spy, reg cleaner, optimizer, cleans up tracks, temp files...more.....distinguishes itself in first, that it is WARPSPEED...like nothing I have ever seen; next, every single component both entirely configurable....also offers complete data re every part _within_ every component.....naturally updates regularly....can be set to run automatically, nanually or anything inbetween......and now, while I do update my other utilities ongoing...I only use AWC and also now Trend-Micro antispy (registered).....given the latter does pick up occasional insects AWC may not.

Note: this puppy does not address viruses....but it does almost everyting else....and meticulously. Also generous in how it educates.

Bottom line......I hope others R moved to try this....and offer/share their opinions!!

Advanced WindowsCare Personal - Download

The Adorable Geniuses are now in the process of evolving Smart Defrag for XP.....still in Beta, of course, just downloaded the second build.....also available on their site and someone may want to try it as well.

Only glitch: having the privilege of communicating with/getting 2 know/maybe being able 2 contribute 2 these fabulous humans still does not mean I will ever be able to learn _Mandarin_. But given who they R.....and, I believe, the genius of wut they evolve professionally....it's a non issue.

Jill


----------



## Ariesjill (May 16, 2006)

*Thanksgiving Affirmation*

Just came upon this.....

http://www.infopackets.com/channels...d_windowscare_one_stop_system_maintenance.htm

Jill


----------

